# I finally sent for my tapes ::excitement::



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Well,With the help of a good friend and my credit card, I have finally bought Mike's tapes. I realized that I needed to get them at all costs on Tuesday night because I was excited for weeks about seeing Lilo and Stitch and I missed out on it due to yet another IBS attack. I'm only 20, I have already missed out on a lot of things I want to do, and I am not willing to spend the rest of my life like this without a good fight. I can't wait until next week for my tapes to arrive. I know anxiety is the root of my problem and medititation already gives me some relief. Hopefully, the program will give me more permanent relief!Teresa


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We're here to support ya, Teresa! And you do have a very nice friend... as soon as that order comes thru we will get them right to ya! Take care, hon!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

That's great Rainbow, and if you need anything as Marilyn says were here to support you all the way.







Let us know when you get them and get started.


----------



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

Teresa...You are gonna LOVE the tapes...they have helped me so much. I can't even tell you how worth while they are. I look forward to reading your updates on how you are doing! Congrats!!







ebra


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

So pleased you are geting the tapes.This will be THE best investment for you that you will ever make.Fantastic news.Keep well, and keep updating us on your progress.Peter


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Rainbow!!







You'll find the tapes very helpful, and enjoyable. We're all here for you, if you have any questions, or just need to talk.JeanG


----------

